# Rate my PC config



## zmaster1911 (Apr 4, 2005)

http://img13.exs.cx/img13/5339/theinsides0gf.jpg

This is how i set up her inside. 6 coolers in total and that includes one on the GPU and the blue one on the processor. I know its kinda messy but hell.

http://img209.exs.cx/img209/6290/theoutside9fe.jpg

This is how she looks like on the outside. I would probably mention that her name is Elle and I paid the graffiti artist to do the name tag. So that is it. Probably should mention that the photos were taken with a nokia 6820 so the quality aint s o great.

Well rate it.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 5, 2005)

Messy.


----------



## DeXtORB (Apr 5, 2005)

I think someone needs to tidy there cables up 
and paint them bezle's....

and remeber a Dremel is a Modders best friend  go the hack!!!!!


----------



## ReconCX (Apr 5, 2005)

yea man, clean up those wires (i'm excused cause mine's a mini). What are the specs on that computer? 

Black drives would look better.. take the faceplates off and spraypaint them =)

Also, this is my personal opinion, never have drives just to have drives. There's no point in having a DVD-ROM AND a 52x CD-ROM in the same computer. It just makes it look messy. Use those bays for something more constructive, like temp monitors and such. Get a nice SoundBlaster with the cool front panel, now that would look impressive.

And the name thing... lol, that's kinda wierd =D Mine's name is Bob... maybe they can hookup and trade PCI cards =) (lol, just kidding).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 5, 2005)

Paint a huge TPU logo on the side and I'll give it a nice rating


----------



## zmaster1911 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok the specs:

Abit NF7 non S
Athlon XP 2400+
768 ram
6600 Pixelview
sound blaster 5.1 dig
Modem
TV@anywhere master
I think thats about it. 

Question: Any sites out there that will teach me how to hide the damn wires? I just am running out of ideas! Thanx for the suggestions guys


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 6, 2005)

wire ties and black electrical tape
I put all my wires in a big clump behind the drive bays.


----------



## DeXtORB (Apr 6, 2005)

Get a Cable Sleaving Kit.. or if you are slack get some Ribbed Split small diameter Ag Pipe. then put the unused cables behind the Mobo tray


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 6, 2005)

DeXtORB said:
			
		

> Get a Cable Sleaving Kit.. or if you are slack get some Ribbed Split small diameter Ag Pipe. then put the unused cables behind the Mobo tray


A lot of the time the cables are too short for that.


----------



## DeXtORB (Apr 6, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> A lot of the time the cables are too short for that.



then toss that cheap power supply and get a better one, Mine (antech true control 550) has very long cables


----------



## zmaster1911 (May 2, 2005)

Ok. Removed the stuff. New pics soon.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 2, 2005)

Oh and dont have all those drives just for the sake of having them. It looks bad.


----------



## dirk diggler (May 18, 2005)

*hope this works*


----------



## nightelf84 (May 18, 2005)

dirk diggler said:
			
		

>



dude LOL.. u need to upload your pics to a internet site eg. PhotoBucket


----------



## dirk diggler (May 18, 2005)

obviously not!!!!!!

AMD 64 3000+ 1800MHz
BUS 200 MHz
ASUSTeK A8VDelux
300gb maxtor HDD
12gb ibm 2nd Hdd 
EPSON RX600(PRINTER)
XP SP2
BIOS 1009.007
MEM:1024 MB DUEL CHANNEL DDR 400
RADEON 9800 PRO ATLANTIS 128Mb
( http://www.dabs.com/uk/Search2/Product+Details.htm?quicklinx=3LHH&searchphrase=GAMING CASE ) THIS IS THE CASE (LOOKS S##T BUT VERY COOL)


----------



## dirk diggler (May 18, 2005)

Ok crush, here's a pic.http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y221/adamadder/100_0434.jpg

it looks a mess in there i know, but who cares???????????lol

hey crush how old are you?


----------



## dirk diggler (May 18, 2005)

169 dude


----------



## phixion (Apr 2, 2007)

This is gonna be my specs:

1 x Asus Striker Extreme S775 NF680 Pcie, 4DDR2 Dual
1 x XFX 8800 GTX 768 Megs Pcie
1 x Kingston HyperX 6400 DDR2 2x1024 Low Latency
1 x Intel Core Duo E6600 2.4G 1066 Fsb 4Megs
2 x Western Digital 250 Gig Sata2 16 Megs Raid Edition
1 x Thermaltake VE2000BWS Armor Black (watercooling)
1 x Power Supply Thermaltake Tough Power 850 Watts
1 x ACL 22PO SAMSUNG 226BW 2MS NOIR WIDE


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

if this was to brag... good job on making a fool of yourself. This setup is sorta horrible. The fact that you arent using 3 pin fans is weird. The reason why you need that many fans is because you installed that many fans . And move the two drives to the top and remove one of your optical drives, its rather stupid to have more than two.

The fundamentals, one intake and one out take. If you take photos make them bigger and have more. A view like this, not any bent view. Make sure the PC is off and there is sufficient lighting. Notice how there is a hole, you can move your spare cables there. Remove like two of your fans. Do you have a dual intake or single intake fan?

EXAMPLE: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\

Fold the IDE cables and get 3-pin fans. Because molex fans are clumsy to use if you dont know how to fix the cables up.\

EDIT: Sorry if i'm a nostril photographer  I have an intake fan and one out take, my motto is the cheesy and overused but never performed keep it simple stupid.



wazzledoozle said:


> wire ties and black electrical tape
> I put all my wires in a big clump behind the drive bays.



Behind the mobo tray then the HDD bays right? Yeah i do that too.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

now thats nice cable management


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread if you feel that way but I was the same before...






lol... see how I folded the IDE cables? Thats what more people should do.


----------

